# iPad for your pets



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not following all the iPad threads here, so I apologize if someone posted this already!

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/93582?fp=1


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, I hope that screen is claw proof!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

i love that video


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I use the Apple Western iBirds App for my dogs.  It gives the bird calls and my dogs run around looking for the bird.  I am sure I could keep a cat happy with it too.  So far, the App doesn't have any animation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm not following all the iPad threads here, so I apologize if someone posted this already!
> 
> http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/93582?fp=1


LOL! I have that piano app! It's really cool. This is too funny!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That is too funny.

Now I'm telling my husband that not only will it help educate the BRATs, but it will also entertain my pets. LOL!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I sent that video to a former co-worker.  She said that the cat knows more about computers than our supervisor.  LOL.  (You'd have to know the supervisor.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is the dog's version:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good idea, intinst, some people probably didn't scroll down far enough in the original link to see that it's not just a cat video!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Good idea, intinst, some people probably didn't scroll down far enough in the original link to see that it's not just a cat video!


I did, she said smugly. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I did, she said smugly.
> 
> Betsy


It's your _job_ to read all the posts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

killjoy.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

My dog was not the least bit interested in the iPad, but she loved the dog video.  She couldn't figure out where the barking was coming from.  She walked around the back of the iPad to see if it was hiding there.  When she didn't find it, she came back to my side and looked, still not finding the dog.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

This one is hilarious too


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love it


----------

